
U.S. May Face 18 Months of Rolling Shutdowns - spking
https://www.msn.com/en-us/money/markets/feds-kashkari-says-us-may-face-18-months-of-rolling-shutdowns/ar-BB12wqGD
======
vanniv
There was never any intent for the mass house-arrests to be temporary.

This was always intended to be a permanent consolidation of power.

That's why they are destroying the food supply -- to create dependency.

If your only choices are obey or starve, you'll obey.

Besides, deprive you of sufficient protein, along with banning exercise, and
everybody will weaken.

Frail people are easily controlled.

~~~
eesmith
You've presented a false dichotomy.

The majority of the French population in the late 1700s was starving.

Their choice were not simply "obey or starve".

Those in long-term power want stability and predictability. This makes it
easier to consolidate power (eg, Picketty's r > g).

Instability, including pandemics and long-term economic crashes, has a
tendency to break down centralized power. There's a reason American elites
during the 1930s were so afraid of socialism and communism that Roosevelt was
able to get his New Deal. (And don't be strawmanning me - yes, it can also
strengthen central power. I said "tendency.")

If everyone weakens, then the US military weakens. Our soldiers are weaker,
and our economy can't maintain the might needed to sustain America's global
economic imperialism.

